
Tsuru 1.4.0 released, with volumes, improved Kubernetes support and more - ggarnier
https://blog.tsuru.io/tsuru-1-4-0-released-with-volumes-improved-kubernetes-support-and-more-4cb5bba1321c
======
magnotorres
Tsuru 1.5.0 on the way, with even better kubernetes support!

